# Retrofit HID Headlight Question



## cruzerli (Mar 14, 2015)

I have the HIDs in my car, I have a drl convertor and they work fine in my car. The ballast I got from a car shop near me had the drl built in


----------



## Braydon (Jul 3, 2015)

So how does that work does it basically dim the hid bulb?


----------



## cruzerli (Mar 14, 2015)

Dims them a little, more or less gets rid of a humming nose that you would have if you didnt have it. They also are connected to my battery, that way they get enough power so they burn out faster too. When i had them first installed one light blew out in 2 days because it wasnt connected to the battery.


----------



## Two7elevens (Apr 26, 2014)

I don't exact know but my hid's are basically my DRL and the turn signal / parking lights are only on when you put the lights on manually as oppose to stock where main headlights are off and turn signal / parking lights are on as DRL. 

I got retrofits on mine. 
Specs are D2S hids, Q5-R projectors and Apollo 2.0 shrouds. It fills in the housing nicely.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Two7elevens said:


> as oppose to stock where main headlights are off and turn signal / parking lights are on as DRL.


Maybe Canada is different, but that's not how stock US DRLs work.

I think the way to solve the DRL problem is to buy some LED DRLs. Maybe something like this. That's just one selection, there are others. Frankly, headlights as DRL is too retro for my taste. I think it's lame.

Then, you'll need to add a relay that prevents any power from reaching the headlights unless the parking lights are also on. That removes the DRL from the headlight.


----------



## Braydon (Jul 3, 2015)

Yea guys with the research that I have done I decided that I need to get a capacitor that will give the headlights a full 12v. It will basically just keep the HIDs on all the time but it allows me to keep the switch on auto. I'm going to have all my supplies to do the retrofit this week so I'm going to try to make a tutorial on how to install them.


----------



## Two7elevens (Apr 26, 2014)

Braydon said:


> Yea guys with the research that I have done I decided that I need to get a capacitor that will give the headlights a full 12v. It will basically just keep the HIDs on all the time but it allows me to keep the switch on auto. I'm going to have all my supplies to do the retrofit this week so I'm going to try to make a tutorial on how to install them.


Are you gonna use the OEM lights ? The shop that did my retros said they were a pita and ended up ordering aftermarket replacement ones lol.


----------



## Braydon (Jul 3, 2015)

Yea I was going to try OEM but everything I've read about the pain in the ass permaseal has caused me to go with aftermarket headlights which should be here today.


----------



## Two7elevens (Apr 26, 2014)

Braydon said:


> Yea I was going to try OEM but everything I've read about the pain in the ass permaseal has caused me to go with aftermarket headlights which should be here today.


Nice. Can't wait to see the finished product ?


----------



## Braydon (Jul 3, 2015)

They are in but I had some issues that I'm still trying to work out. I think the right hand side bulb is not working correct it's about half as bright as the driver side. I broke a piece in my driver side assembly so it doesn't want to raise higher than 2 feet so I need to figure something out to fix that. Other than that they look awesome and mean! Ill post pictures today or tomorrow.


----------

